# Super Lemon Haze - Greenhouse Seeds. Quite mind blowing



## Smorg (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone smoked Super Lemon Haze ? I found it to be an amazingly powerful strain that totally caught me off guard and I am an experienced smoker.

It's definitely Sativa dominant, perhaps 90%. I couldn't sit still on this and it was all in the head. 

Smoke from a bong (and a nice sized dose too). It tastes and smells like Lemon too which is great.

Supposedly a cross between Lemon Skunk x Super Silver Haze.

After the intense 30 minute head buzz in which was uncomfortable at times it then drifted into an all over body stone.

Amazing strain, surprised there's no dedicated threads to it.

Does this strain really reach THC of up to 22+%?

What do you all think of it and which does this compare to the most out of anything else you smoked?

It reminded me a bit of white widow...perhaps stronger?


----------



## newmex (Jul 12, 2011)

I really enjoyed the super lemon haze, probably makes my top 5 at the moment. Love the taste, high, and smell.


----------



## Smorg (Jul 13, 2011)

newmex said:


> I really enjoyed the super lemon haze, probably makes my top 5 at the moment. Love the taste, high, and smell.


Damn right dude, it just ticks those boxes. I love it's strong Sativa qualities which then tapers off to a bit of an Indica buzz.

Just out of interest what are your top 5 at the moment? I'd like to get an idea because if you like SLH like I do then your other 4 strains I'd probably like too!

Thanks, happy toking!


----------



## newmex (Jul 13, 2011)

GLADLY, but in almost no particular order, *Cat piss,*Super lemon haze,*LA Confidential (harvested a lil early),*Bubble gum,*Purple kush (I think).
And you Smorg?


Smorg said:


> Damn right dude, it just ticks those boxes. I love it's strong Sativa qualities which then tapers off to a bit of an Indica buzz.
> 
> Just out of interest what are your top 5 at the moment? I'd like to get an idea because if you like SLH like I do then your other 4 strains I'd probably like too!
> 
> Thanks, happy toking!


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 13, 2011)

I wouldn't say mind blowing, the only bud i have smoked that i can call mind blowing was a rare Pandora's Box Pheno, or the sativa/Apollo 13 TGA vortex pheno i grew. ive sampled super lemon haze multiple times, id say of the 5 or so times ive sampled 2 were bongs and 3 were vaporizer, and the vaporizer gave me a much more sativa high, for a longer time, and the bong gave me more of an introspective sativa stone. i'd say its about as good as the best Sour D that ive smoked.


----------



## Smorg (Jul 14, 2011)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> I wouldn't say mind blowing, the only bud i have smoked that i can call mind blowing was a rare Pandora's Box Pheno, or the sativa/Apollo 13 TGA vortex pheno i grew. ive sampled super lemon haze multiple times, id say of the 5 or so times ive sampled 2 were bongs and 3 were vaporizer, and the vaporizer gave me a much more sativa high, for a longer time, and the bong gave me more of an introspective sativa stone. i'd say its about as good as the best Sour D that ive smoked.


I suppose that's the 'thing' with psychedelic drugs. The effects are going to be quite subjective from person to person with a common theme occurring.

I've done magic mushrooms in the past a few times and this buzz I got from SLH out of the bong was a bit trippy in some cases. Got a few colours going on for sure so a bit reminiscent of the shroom experiences!


----------



## Smorg (Jul 14, 2011)

newmex said:


> GLADLY, but in almost no particular order, *Cat piss,*Super lemon haze,*LA Confidential (harvested a lil early),*Bubble gum,*Purple kush (I think).
> And you Smorg?


Nice list there, haven't smoked any of those bar the SLH. 

My all time favourites:

Orange Bud, White Widow, Skunk #1 / Super Skunk, Lemon Skunk (tasty mmmhmm), Super Lemon Haze. Funnily enough wasn't a huge fan of Silver Haze (at least the taste.) The buzz was quite energetic though just like SLH.

As you can tell I'm an Indica dominant man but that's only because I'm not strongly experienced with other 'named' Sativas.

Really want to try Kali Mist.


----------



## two2brains (Jul 14, 2011)

im sure alot more would talk about it if it wasnt an 11-12 week strain


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Jul 15, 2011)

I might have got lucky and got one of the in-between phenos. I have an indica dominant and a sativa dominant pheno of SLH and they both finished in under 8 weeks... normally you hear that the indica typically has more of a lemon smell and taste but the high is better with the sativa dominant pheno. Well my "sativa" dominant pheno smells way more lemony than the indica, I mean ridiculously strong lemon/lime with a dash of haze.. I can't wait to do a smoke test!! I may have got real lucky and got an unusually strong lemon flavor pheno. + finishing in under 8 weeks... gotta love that!! It caught me by surprise, I expected a couple more weeks at least..


----------



## Smorg (Jul 15, 2011)

Toolegit2quit said:


> I might have got lucky and got one of the in-between phenos. I have an indica dominant and a sativa dominant pheno of SLH and they both finished in under 8 weeks... normally you hear that the indica typically has more of a lemon smell and taste but the high is better with the sativa dominant pheno. Well my "sativa" dominant pheno smells way more lemony than the indica, I mean ridiculously strong lemon/lime with a dash of haze.. I can't wait to do a smoke test!! I may have got real lucky and got an unusually strong lemon flavor pheno. + finishing in under 8 weeks... gotta love that!! It caught me by surprise, I expected a couple more weeks at least..


The Super Lemon Haze I have is extremely Lemony in taste and smell and it's definitely Sativa dominant!!


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jul 15, 2011)

What is the typical flowering time for Super Lemon Haze? Yield? And does it hermie on u?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 15, 2011)

Smorg said:


> Has anyone smoked Super Lemon Haze ? I found it to be an amazingly powerful strain that totally caught me off guard and I am an experienced smoker.
> 
> It's definitely Sativa dominant, perhaps 90%. I couldn't sit still on this and it was all in the head.
> 
> ...


My smoke report was pretty much the same. Super Lemon Haze did not put me down. The high was real cerebral and energetic.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 15, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> What is the typical flowering time for Super Lemon Haze? Yield? And does it hermie on u?


Long between 70-80 days. Yield depends on the way you grow and how long you veg her. I vegged her for a few months in DWC and she grew big one plant yielded me around 3.5 ounces, and no hermie from my female seeds. She doesnt take well to heavy doses of nutes I took her to 900 PPM tops.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 16, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Long between 70-80 days. Yield depends on the way you grow and how long you veg her. I vegged her for a few months in DWC and she grew big one plant yielded me around 3.5 ounces, and no hermie from my female seeds. She doesnt take well to heavy doses of nutes I took her to 900 PPM tops.


How does she compare to SSH? If I vegged SSH a few months she would be taller than a redwood by the time her stretch was over lol. Just curious how her height compares to SSH because it is the most ridiculous sativa I've grown in regards to her stretch and her height.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

View attachment 1693150View attachment 1693149


slh (fingerz pheno) day 36 of 12/12


----------



## ford442 (Jul 16, 2011)

i am still blown away by the potency of SLH - one other thing that compares in my mind in terms of potency is Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush - another very strong smoke, but smooth.. SLH leaves me coughing most times..


----------



## Smorg (Jul 16, 2011)

ford442 said:


> i am still blown away by the potency of SLH - one other thing that compares in my mind in terms of potency is Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush - another very strong smoke, but smooth.. SLH leaves me coughing most times..


You are bang on the money here. It makes me cough as well a little and it can be rough. 

The buds are also quite airy and fluffy aren't they? - Although this is typical of sativa's I wonder if this can be influenced by grow techniques?


----------



## ford442 (Jul 16, 2011)

my SLH was small dense nugs mostly.. not airy here i would say..


----------



## GeeTee (Jul 16, 2011)

i love slh so much ive been growing her for 2+yrs. heres sum pics of her. this pheno i found is best at around 75-80 days.


----------



## symbiote420 (Jul 16, 2011)

Growing SLH right now! I'm a indica lover but I'm getting older and gotta get shit done during the day been trying different sativas and she's the one. I had a lil' beef with Greenhouse Seeds (sold me some bs White Widow b4), but after trying my friends SLH he let me get a couple cuts. I'm on day 70 as of today, he let's his go to 12 wks for a heavier hit but I want that cerebral feeling. My trichs are about 90% cloudy with a touch of amber, should I harvest NOW or wait the 12?


----------



## Smorg (Jul 17, 2011)

symbiote420 said:


> Growing SLH right now! I'm a indica lover but I'm getting older and gotta get shit done during the day been trying different sativas and she's the one. I had a lil' beef with Greenhouse Seeds (sold me some bs White Widow b4), but after trying my friends SLH he let me get a couple cuts. I'm on day 70 as of today, he let's his go to 12 wks for a heavier hit but I want that cerebral feeling. My trichs are about 90% cloudy with a touch of amber, should I harvest NOW or wait the 12?


I'm only a beginner grower and have never had the joy of taking my plants into flower. I have done it once before but when I did; Plants turned out to be male and so I never had another grow opportunity since.
So I apologise for not having the knowledge to help you there on when to harvest, but just do a simple search for "when to harvest" and you will get lots of info (though I do realise you're asking for harvest info pertaining directly to Super Lemon Haze). Try searching for: When to harvest super lemon haze

Just out of interest, what other sativa's have you tried smoking / growing before settling on SLH? - Ever tried Kali Mist or Durban Poison?

I'm very similar to you in that I have always cherished a potent Indica but my taste could be changing somewhat and leaning towards trippy sativa's!

What do you mean by "They sold you BS white widow"? could you explain what you mean by that?

My Super Lemon Haze doesn't appear to be as frosty / crystal covered as that either!

Thanks!


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 17, 2011)

slh is the bomb....week 10 of flower...... was a 4.5 oz plant dried


----------



## symbiote420 (Jul 17, 2011)

Smorg said:


> I'm only a beginner grower and have never had the joy of taking my plants into flower. I have done it once before but when I did; Plants turned out to be male and so I never had another grow opportunity since.
> So I apologise for not having the knowledge to help you there on when to harvest, but just do a simple search for "when to harvest" and you will get lots of info (though I do realise you're asking for harvest info pertaining directly to Super Lemon Haze). Try searching for: When to harvest super lemon haze
> 
> Just out of interest, what other sativa's have you tried smoking / growing before settling on SLH? - Ever tried Kali Mist or Durban Poison?
> ...


Checked the web found some info but it was a little vague anywhere from 8 to 13 wks, last nite I cut a tiny bud from the bottom, microwaved it on low and smoked with my bro, we got toasted imma give her a couple more days before I pull, cause I want that "sativa" high. It's all in the head b4 going body, just woke up still feeling it!!

I've grown Purple Haze,Haze Skunk, Skunk #1 & Cindy 99. Cindy was my fav but she would "herm" on me.

As for smoking too many to list when I go get meds I try to pick sativas to find what I'll like wasn't settling for one til my buddy showed me his grow and we smoked some SLH, I've smoked Critical Kali Mist before and Pink P___y(a Durban hybrid), they both were nice!

Out of 10 WW seeds I got 4 "wack ass" females, & 3 hermies , they were pretty and all but had no taste/smell and the buzz wasn't half of what I expected coming from what supposed to be a top notch strain, or maybe I should of went thru more beans?


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 17, 2011)

I've smoked SLH a few times, it is quite powerful. Excellent high, one of my top 10 favs.

I've had better though. Some of the land race sativas are a little better. Just off the top of my head, I have to say C99, Mexican land race sativa from the Oaxaca and Veracruz region (where I'm from), Herijuana, Barney's TD and some Cheese strains are better. That's just my opinion though, others may disagree and have different "bests".


----------



## symbiote420 (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's one of mine @ week 9.


----------



## Himself (Jul 18, 2011)

View attachment 1695761View attachment 1695760I have 2 SLView attachment 1695759H going right now. One has been flowering for 5 weeks the other has been vegging since they were germinated 4/15. They look totally different.

View attachment 1695758


----------



## allamay1608 (Jul 18, 2011)

Didn't it win the high times cup in 2010, if im not mistaken


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 18, 2011)

And 2009. 2 years in a row.



allamay1608 said:


> Didn't it win the high times cup in 2010, if im not mistaken


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 18, 2011)

Smorg said:


> You are bang on the money here. It makes me cough as well a little and it can be rough.
> 
> The buds are also quite airy and fluffy aren't they? - Although this is typical of sativa's I wonder if this can be influenced by grow techniques?


I noticed the coughing too now that I am smoking more of my cured SLH. I really cant say anything negative about SLH she grows quick and big. I grew one and she was tall, so tall that my she was inches away from my hood which is at 7' high. I had to LST the branches using string and deep sea fishing weights. My buds were also fluffy but hardened after the cure.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 18, 2011)

Gary Busey said:


> I've smoked SLH a few times, it is quite powerful. Excellent high, one of my top 10 favs.
> 
> I've had better though. Some of the land race sativas are a little better. Just off the top of my head, I have to say C99, Mexican land race sativa from the Oaxaca and Veracruz region (where I'm from), Herijuana, Barney's TD and some Cheese strains are better. That's just my opinion though, others may disagree and have different "bests".


I kind of agree with you. I cant knock SLH but it wasnt the most powerful smoke I have had. Rating it from Hi-Med-Low I put it up in the Mediums, definitely a good cerebral smoke. For instance I took my woman shopping this Saturday and before we left the house I smoked a couple bowls and I was feeling good and energetic. I like to smoke this strain and do activities. I also grew Reserva Privada OG #18, now that shit is straight knock out punch to the face.


----------



## allamay1608 (Jul 18, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I noticed the coughing too now that I am smoking more of my cured SLH. I really cant say anything negative about SLH she grows quick and big. I grew one and she was tall, so tall that my she was inches away from my hood which is at 7' high. I had to* LST *the branches using string and deep sea fishing weights. My buds were also fluffy but hardened after the cure.


What does LST mean? Sorry Im a newb and reading


----------



## Pert (Jul 18, 2011)

2nd Best Ive ever had!


----------



## allamay1608 (Jul 18, 2011)

allamay1608 said:


> What does LST mean? Sorry Im a newb and reading


...............


----------



## GeeTee (Jul 18, 2011)

allamay1608 said:


> What does LST mean? Sorry Im a newb and reading


 LST= Low Stress Training


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sure I'd have even more strains I like more if I had tried more. I've probably only had maybe 50 "name brand" strains. 1000s more to go before I try them all.



BeaverHuntr said:


> I kind of agree with you. I cant knock SLH but it wasnt the most powerful smoke I have had. Rating it from Hi-Med-Low I put it up in the Mediums, definitely a good cerebral smoke. For instance I took my woman shopping this Saturday and before we left the house I smoked a couple bowls and I was feeling good and energetic. I like to smoke this strain and do activities. I also grew Reserva Privada OG #18, now that shit is straight knock out punch to the face.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Jul 19, 2011)

How does SLH compare to Durban Poison in terms of sativa quality? I do realize that it won awards recently and what not but DP have been around forever. I've just put in DP and it'll be a while until I can start on SLH but I will be planting it next, way too much hype about it, I really want to try it now.


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 19, 2011)

That's a tough call. Both are really good. 



Chicago Gooner said:


> How does SLH compare to Durban Poison in terms of sativa quality? I do realize that it won awards recently and what not but DP have been around forever. I've just put in DP and it'll be a while until I can start on SLH but I will be planting it next, way too much hype about it, I really want to try it now.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 19, 2011)

allamay1608 said:


> What does LST mean? Sorry Im a newb and reading


LST = Low Stress Training.
I bent the branches and used fishing weights and strings to train the branches to stay bent.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Borg~ yes i ~ that SLH is mind blowing, i mean it was and still is as to date my favorite haze strain. You are not alone when it comes to being blown away from such a wonderful euphoric strain like SLH. ~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/319807-super-lemon-haze-irie-stuff.html


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Jul 21, 2011)

Had some Super Lemon Haze today, It came straight from a Colorado dispensary in Denver. I might say it was some of the best shit i have smoked. Now i have smoked super silver before and it was the more discomforting high. <--- THC side effects.
Feels like my lungs are constricted. I need to breath heavier. But what a ride.
The SLH from Denver tho...
Very nice sativa high with a indica body high. Took about 10 minutes and the sativa calmed down just a tad and the body high increased.
I must say i never got the discomforting high, it was a very nice smoke.What weed should be. For the overall experience i would say #2 for now.

*** - Awesome
** - Great
* - Good

Quality ***
Taste ***
Smell ***

thats what i rate her. 
I think whoever grew this did a great job. 
Seemed to have a perfect balance of THC/CBD
THC dominate bud gets me that discomforting high... <-- THC side effects
CBD dominate bud gives me the good healthy smoke <-- keeps THC in check
COMBO is my favorite i get the rushy high while CBD keeps me covered 
I do not like the side effects of THC for me its little paranoia but chest constriction. and small panic moments ( rushing thoughts in my head )

Overall i would say this is some of the best bud out there. Not the best. But close.


----------



## ford442 (Jul 21, 2011)

at first when i tried SLH i thought that maybe it was too strong for me.. it made me really lose touch with reality at bad times a few times, then i decided that i could do it, but it still makes me lose track of things going on around me like tv, etc - i will get distracted super easily.. lol..


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Jul 22, 2011)

TillthedayiDIE420 said:


> Very nice sativa high with a indica body high. Took about 10 minutes and the sativa calmed down just a tad and the body high increased.


With SLH being mostly sativa, 10 minutes for indica effects to overtake the high is too soon. Are you sure it was SLH?


----------



## mista sativa (Jul 22, 2011)

anyone got pics of super lemon haze during bloom?


----------



## grokillaz (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a super lemon haze in flower right now and I have to say it is looking like some of the most frosty nugz I have grown. I am suprised how low odor this strain is until I squeeze a nug then it stinks up the place of lemony death(dank). Can't wait to pull this one she might have to get special treatment and the month cure. Got a cut of her that rooted and will be turned into a momma.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 23, 2011)

Watch the trics. Please do not go into amber, and i personally grown her out several times and feel 9 weeks is best. If trics are clear cloudy, i prefer less cloud. When u smoke her, the house will smell like lemons, and thick. Great smoke


----------



## symbiote420 (Jul 24, 2011)

mista sativa said:


> anyone got pics of super lemon haze during bloom?


Check pages 2 and 3 of this thread. I just harvested one of mine @ 10 wks with mostly cloudy and a few amber trichs, the other is @ 77days as of today I might pick her anyday now!


----------



## bookechu (Jul 26, 2011)

My slh will be at 8wks tomorrow, but it is already eating it's fan leaves (smaller ones). I figured it was a P deficiency so I gave the plant some. This plant is a lot more sensitive than my other plants going at the moment. Has anyone else experienced any issues? If u search my name or look in the problems thread you can see the pics.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 26, 2011)

bookechu said:


> My slh will be at 8wks tomorrow, but it is already eating it's fan leaves (smaller ones). I figured it was a P deficiency so I gave the plant some. This plant is a lot more sensitive than my other plants going at the moment. Has anyone else experienced any issues? If u search my name or look in the problems thread you can see the pics.


I had the same issues it was really nute sensitive.


----------



## Lit.shredder (Jul 26, 2011)

Smorg said:


> It reminded me a bit of white widow...perhaps stronger?


Little funny i have a super lemon haze clone right next to a white widow clone  gorgeous little girls about 2ft each


----------



## steampick (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are two SLH phenos. This is the indica dominant. Tight, dense bud structure on this pheno, and finished earlier.


Sativa dominant. Loose and airy bud structure that seemed to never cure into the more crumbly bud of the indica. There was another inbetweener that I had as well. All were very good smoke, and I miss it. The indica dominant ones went a bit hermi on me right at the end, though.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Aug 2, 2011)

How is this strain odor wise? I've beans on the way and I'm really excited to give this a try.


----------



## OLDproLg (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe one day!

Nice pix......all frosty!
Lg


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 3, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> How is this strain odor wise? I've beans on the way and I'm really excited to give this a try.


 Lemon/fuely/haze scent.. More lemon than anything.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 3, 2011)

Burn a bowl and the whole house will smell like pugnet lemons.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 3, 2011)

two2brains said:


> im sure alot more would talk about it if it wasnt an 11-12 week strain


my thoughts exactly


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 4, 2011)

ive grown out 3 phenos of it & none of them went past 9 weeks


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Aug 8, 2011)

Which container should I go with growing this strain? 3 or 5 gallon one?


----------



## ford442 (Aug 8, 2011)

i would think you should do a 5 gal - last year i had some in the 8 - 10 ft range ..


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Aug 8, 2011)

horribleherk said:


> ive grown out 3 phenos of it & none of them went past 9 weeks


Same here.. well I grew out 2 phenos. I just grew out a sativa dominant pheno and an indica and both were done in 8 weeks. In fact I was trimming before a full 8 weeks had finished. It makes me believe the "sativa dominant" wasn't truly fully sativa dominant since it finished so quick, but it was clear they were different phenos and the dude who gave it to me says it's the sativa dominant pheno..

I just threw away the indica dominant mother to make room for other stuff. I'm looking for someone to take my sativa mother too... it was a pretty low yielder compared to the rest of the stuff I have. It does have a great lemon scent with a strong haze undertone, you really get a nice burst of lemon when you squeeze it. Nice high, it makes me cough like others have said, kinda lingers in your throat, tastes nice. I keep smoking the barneys blue cheese I grew out though, I'm really liking that stuff... now that looks like it was rolled in crystals.


----------



## ford442 (Aug 8, 2011)

Barney's Blue Cheese and Super Silver Haze are both already on my list for next year. may i ask - is Green House SSH as good or the same as Mr Nice? the tude only sells 15 Mr Nice at a time and that is not in my budget..


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 8, 2011)

Ive grown SLH a few times now. I use Super Soil a little over half to 2/3 the 7 gal bucket and regular biobizz the rest of the way and never had any problems from the nutes in the SS. Damn they explode in size from veg into flower! Mine got at least 3x as tall and were to the point where they were hitting the lights at 7ft tall so i had to bend them also. Some damn fine smoke. 
Im trying half SLH and half Tangerine dream and maybe a couple O.G Kush here soon. Cant wait


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok, 5 gallon pots it is then. 7ft huh? Wow, I was originally planning on vegging it for 6 weeks, perhaps I should reconsider? Did it grow so tall for you guys with or without topping?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 9, 2011)

SLH should be planted in a 5 gal smart pot (fabric pot) so u can roll half the sides down and that way the plant will try and stay low, being it has more such width and little height. Keep her topped so the side branches come out, then after 8 weeks or even 9 weeks of veg, uproll the fabric and fill with fresh soil. Keep lights low for first 2 weeks of 12/12, then raise slowly. Last 2 weeks keep lights 24" above and she will have incredible flavors~


----------



## 9867mike777 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> Ok, 5 gallon pots it is then. 7ft huh? Wow, I was originally planning on vegging it for 6 weeks, perhaps I should reconsider? Did it grow so tall for you guys with or without topping?


 I find that with sativa dominant plants, you don't need to veg them near as much. The stretch like crazy anyway. I sometimes put mine on the 12 hour cycle after about three weeks, sometimes even less. Doesn't seem to hurt the productivity of sativa dominant strains.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 9, 2011)

9867mike777 said:


> I find that with sativa dominant plants, you don't need to veg them near as much. The stretch like crazy anyway. I sometimes put mine on the 12 hour cycle after about three weeks, sometimes even less. Doesn't seem to hurt the productivity of sativa dominant strains.


Totally agree, flower them well before they appear to be ready b/c they usually veg for 2-3 weeks longer after the switch. I recently flowered a SSH and put it in earl yas hell, ended up wrapping the pig around the bucket with all of her branches and eventually had to remove it from my box because she was out of control. Cut her down tonight and hung her upside down to skin for hash! <Plays Taps>

What a shame to cut her down early like that but I had to make space for better producers.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't really have the space issues so I might let it veg for 6 weeks. Now I guess since I'm closer and closer to be fully informed on this strain, should I use uncle Ben's topping recommendation or should I top it higher than the second node? Btw, I am stoked about growing this, this strain has massive reviews all over the world.


----------



## MrDank007 (Aug 10, 2011)

Unless, you encounter a growing issue this one can take off at 12/12. This last round over tripled in height. I'd flower a little earlier and maybe leave the MH light in for the first 2 weeks of 12/12 or they will stretch and have wide node spacing


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> I don't really have the space issues so I might let it veg for 6 weeks. Now I guess since I'm closer and closer to be fully informed on this strain, should I use uncle Ben's topping recommendation or should I top it higher than the second node? Btw, I am stoked about growing this, this strain has massive reviews all over the world.


Personally I would top it, super crop it, train the piss out of it, and also use Hobbes transplanting technique. Vegging that long would most likely require it. I wouldn't recommend vegging for that long but I guess it depends what you're vegging under. I'm speaking from experience with SSH which is her mother (I think). I trained my SSH and put her into flower with several heads at about 6" tall. Without the training she would be 6' tall lol.


----------



## grokillaz (Aug 10, 2011)

Just took two hits from my bong of some slh that I pulled a few days ago, it is very sticky and has a nice citrus smell when squeezed. Frosty fluffy sativa buds with some serious potency. I can say right now that she is not leaving the garden anytime soon. Very smooth on the inhale same with exhale not much taste yet but I'm sure a cure will bring out some flavor..


----------



## MrDank007 (Aug 10, 2011)

Op: I've got 2 on a grow log finishing up on a thread on here. The height was almost a snafu for me. I'm at 8.5 weeks of flower.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/429957-slh-round-2-400w-mh-9.html#post6084773


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> I don't really have the space issues so I might let it veg for 6 weeks. Now I guess since I'm closer and closer to be fully informed on this strain, should I use uncle Ben's topping recommendation or should I top it higher than the second node? Btw, I am stoked about growing this, this strain has massive reviews all over the world.


I topped my sativa pheno 2 branches higher and was able to use a lil LST to get 6 perfectly spaced and even tops, then the center filled in nicely. I was pretty proud of my work on that one


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 13, 2011)

I used 5 gal pots a couple times back and I use Super soil and with the long veg time i use there just wasnt enough nutes left in the super soil to get her all the way through. So thats why I use the 7 gal pots, but unless you PLAN on vegging a long time the 5 gal pots are probally fine.
This time aroud im going to SCROG a few of the SLH and a few Tangerine Dreams and see how that goes...cant wait!
BigBudE


----------



## ak49er (Aug 18, 2011)

BigBudE
U said u use super soil. I was just wandering if u were using subs mix, and if so at what rate?


----------



## ak49er (Aug 18, 2011)

BigBudE
U said u use super soil. I was just wandering if u were using subs mix, and if so at what rate?


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 18, 2011)

ak49er said:


> BigBudE
> U said u use super soil. I was just wandering if u were using subs mix, and if so at what rate?


I made a complete mix of Sub's SS with added bonuses... I up-can in several stages and I always have to feed after about 3-4 weeks of flowering, transplanting 1-2 weeks before the switch.


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry, I havnt been here in a miniute. 
Yes, I use Subs recipe but where im at you cant get the Roots Soil unless you pay a couple of hundred extra for shipping, So I went with another local organic soil that had everything but the coir. That I added myself. 
If you follow the recipe you should be complety fine. I didnt have to add anything extra to the recipe.
But if your vegging a while then during flowering you might want to top dress the soil with more SS. You will probally want to feed them some nutes too. A 4-7 ft tall plant uses alot of nutes even Subcool feeds them when there that big. I found a video on youtube about him feeding nutes to the big plants.
On the Super Lemon Haze i was using almost half ( to half) the whole 7 gal pot full of Super Soil and the rest with BioBizz All Mix. It worked GREAT for me with no defiencences of any kind either. Super Lemon Haze does like the nutes. At least for me they did.
Hope this helps. If you need anything else let me know.
BigBudE


----------



## wsf (Aug 19, 2011)

Smorg said:


> I suppose that's the 'thing' with psychedelic drugs. The effects are going to be quite subjective from person to person with a common theme occurring.
> 
> I've done magic mushrooms in the past a few times and this buzz I got from SLH out of the bong was a bit trippy in some cases. Got a few colours going on for sure so a bit reminiscent of the shroom experiences!


 My nonsmoker brother took a(one) hit of my slh a while back and spent 4 hours laying in bed, he was totally out of it, he later said it felt like a full blown shroom trip, he didnt know where he was or what was happening. lol lemon haze is some real deal shit. I had to move my plant once and it was all in my face as i was carrying it, it smelled so damn strong i almost puked after. smells like lemon head candy


----------



## wsf (Aug 19, 2011)

also made hash oil from a few ounces of lemon haze popcorn, puts me in a serene, dreamlike wonderland type of mindset like none other, feels like im floating on sunshine. Guess thats the haze


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it true that she takes a sweet little time to come up with the first flowers after switching to 12/12? I have mine in flowering for almost two weeks and still nothing.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> Is it true that she takes a sweet little time to come up with the first flowers after switching to 12/12? I have mine in flowering for almost two weeks and still nothing.


Mine is in for 16.5 days after 12/12 and very little progress. Just now starting to show budding signs but she is not taking to the super soil well. This is fairly normal for sativas to take a couple weeks at the switch. Its the haze in her or something.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 20, 2011)

I see, which would explain why they take so much longer than other strains, this is my first sativa dominant plant so I was just wondering what the hell is taking so long.


----------



## wbd (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a runt SLH going right now that has ended up being quite bushy and squat -- more plant than I thought it would amount to. The other SLH is tall as fuck and further along... but getting back to the runt, week 4 of 12/12 and like a couple tiny hairs here and there. I've never had a plant flower so slowly... 

I bet it ends up being awesome but I just can't deal with some of these sativa doms, they are just no fun to grow. =\


----------



## ford442 (Sep 20, 2011)

right - they flower a bit late - but fast - end of oct and they are good for me..


----------



## ford442 (Sep 20, 2011)

wbd said:


> I have a runt SLH going right now that has ended up being quite bushy and squat -- more plant than I thought it would amount to. The other SLH is tall as fuck and further along... but getting back to the runt, week 4 of 12/12 and like a couple tiny hairs here and there. I've never had a plant flower so slowly...
> 
> I bet it ends up being awesome but I just can't deal with some of these sativa doms, they are just no fun to grow. =\


that reminds me - i have had more SLH runt plants than any other variety.. really stunted from early sprouthood.. is this common in some strains? batches? feminized side effect?


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 20, 2011)

ford442 said:


> that reminds me - i have had more SLH runt plants than any other variety.. really stunted from early sprouthood.. is this common in some strains? batches? feminized side effect?


I can't say since I got clones and they grew nicely and reacted to training very positively. I will say with certainty that they don't care for super soil which may or may not mean that they don't react to heavy feeding well.


----------



## ford442 (Sep 20, 2011)

i have been putting seeds into pure foxfarm OF.. should i be mixing in a little soil?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 20, 2011)

Dont complain about her slow flowering time she makes up for it in the end. I'm sad because I'm on my last half ounce of Super Lemon Haze mostly shake too... I love this strain its perfect after a long day of work and even better when I tailgate for CArdinal games just a really great high that does not make you tired one bit.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 20, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I can't say since I got clones and they grew nicely and reacted to training very positively. I will say with certainty that they don't care for super soil which may or may not mean that they don't react to heavy feeding well.


I got a lot of nute burn on mine if I went over 900 PPM in DWC she still made some nice powerful buds. Green House did a great job with this strain everything from its bag appeal, smell and taste is exactly in the name.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 20, 2011)

ford442 said:


> i have been putting seeds into pure foxfarm OF.. should i be mixing in a little soil?


I probably would yep. I have been mixing my soil with coco lately and I like the results. The clones were given to me in what looked to be dirt from the dude's back yard lol. They did great it in and when i transplanted to SS/Happy Frog they burned up and stunted a bit.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 22, 2011)

She's growing so fast I had to lift up the lights again today, I just did 3 days ago, that's insane. lol
She's got bushy as hell too, I have really high hopes for her.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 22, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> She's growing so fast I had to lift up the lights again today, I just did 3 days ago, that's insane. lol
> She's got bushy as hell too, I have really high hopes for her.


Hell yeah, she has some nice potential, what kind of soil do you have her in?


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 22, 2011)

Nothing special, just a regular potting soil from Scott's. I was going to put in FFOF but I was afraid it'd get fucked in it as I was going out of town a day after transplant to the 5gal pot.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 22, 2011)

Have you super cropped her or something? I like her bushiness! Hope she works out well for you.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 22, 2011)

Nah, just topped for 6 colas, she's the only one growing and getting all of the attention from 400W HPS.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 22, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> Nah, just topped for 6 colas, she's the only one growing and getting all of the attention from 400W HPS.


She looks like she's ready!


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 23, 2011)

hi all iv just started a grow journal growing super lemon haze for the first time it would be good to have some of you that have grown it before to tag along and keep me on track-- https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464893-super-lemon-haze-first-hydro.html


----------



## wbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I probably would yep. I have been mixing my soil with coco lately and I like the results. The clones were given to me in what looked to be dirt from the dude's back yard lol. They did great it in and when i transplanted to SS/Happy Frog they burned up and stunted a bit.


Yup, same here. They sprouted in FFOF and were fine, but the day after transplant still feeding only plain water and a tiny bit of superthrive, the first set of leaves fried right up. The other 2 strains getting the same exact treatment showed no signs of burn.

I use FF's GrowBig/TigerBloom and will not exceed 50% strength for the entire grow, I'm STILL seeing minor burn on some tips. Cranky bitches eh?


----------



## wbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> She's growing so fast I had to lift up the lights again today, I just did 3 days ago, that's insane. lol
> She's got bushy as hell too, I have really high hopes for her.


It looks like my runt SLH! I topped for 4, growth has been WAY slow since day 1 but now I have a bush just like yours, a bit taller perhaps.

I've got a LOT of leaves rolling up and curling down -- you seeing that at all?


----------



## Snowed (Sep 23, 2011)

the first time i smoked this bud i FELL IN LOVEEEEEEE <3


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 23, 2011)

wbd said:


> It looks like my runt SLH! I topped for 4, growth has been WAY slow since day 1 but now I have a bush just like yours, a bit taller perhaps.
> 
> I've got a LOT of leaves rolling up and curling down -- you seeing that at all?


How old is your plant from sprout? I do see the curling, yes it's weird.


----------



## wbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> How old is your plant from sprout? I do see the curling, yes it's weird.


 Well, I vegged for 4 weeks and this is the beginning of Week 5 of 12/12, so it's about 8 weeks old total.

And for 12/12 for 4 weeks, you could almost count the white hairs on 2 hands and 2 feet. It's really quite pathetic and boring!


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 23, 2011)

wbd said:


> Well, I vegged for 4 weeks and this is the beginning of Week 5 of 12/12, so it's about 8 weeks old total.
> 
> And for 12/12 for 4 weeks, you could almost count the white hairs on 2 hands and 2 feet. It's really quite pathetic and boring!


I've been reading more and more that this is pretty typical for haze dominant strains but once they start going they finish really fast, keep me updated as you have good 6 more weeks to go.


----------



## wbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> I've been reading more and more that this is pretty typical for haze dominant strains but once they start going they finish really fast, keep me updated as you have good 6 more weeks to go.


Well I sure do hope you are right, but if this bushy one is done in 6 weeks I will be (pleasantly) surprised. At this point I feel like I'll be lucky to harvest by Thanksgiving (9 weeks away). 

If anyone here has seen a sativa/haze barely flowering at week 5 12/12 and still finishes inside 12 weeks, please share!


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 29, 2011)

Two weeks in and she finally started producing goods. The slut is already 31 inches tall too, damn!


----------



## steampick (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, that's the most sativa dominant SLH pheno I've seen yet. No wonder it's taking so long.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 30, 2011)

Yah the one in my flower box didn't really stretch as much as I expected. Which is good because I did a SSH and I couldn't even manager her.


----------



## wbd (Sep 30, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Yah the one in my flower box didn't really stretch as much as I expected. Which is good because I did a SSH and I couldn't even manager her.


 Of the 2 I have, one is twice as tall as the other one. Too tall for my tent, actually, and it has become tied down along the walls just to get the tops under some light. But it's the short one that is taking so much time, I can see the tall girl maybe finishing up in 12 weeks. The bush... I bet it goes 14.


----------



## wbd (Sep 30, 2011)

Here, rather than just talk maybe I'll post some pics. This is the bush, the tall girl as I just mentioned is tied into the tent now so I can't really take her out for decent pics. But the tall one is a good foot taller, thin, with miles between some of the node -- a classic sativa. They were both grown under identical conditions. They are both a pain in my ass.

Anyhow, the pics. Keep in mind this bitch vegged for 4 weeks and has been flowering now for over 5 weeks! The burn you see just appeared recently, it doesn't seem to be progressing. She burned when I transplanted too, I hadn't given any nutes at that point. It could be heat too as it looks localized to the larger fan leaves that would get the most light exposure. Either way, the other SLH is fine and I have another NYCD in there getting the same regiment and it's pristine. Just a really, really fussy bitch she is:








Looks like the same pheno as *Chicago Gooner, right?
*


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 30, 2011)

It does look like mine a bit, yeah. I have to admit that I am glad she's is the only one in my grow at the moment as she's got really bushy. The pictures maybe don't tell the whole story but she's getting a lot of budding sites to my surprise, I was told many times before that SLH is not much of a producer but so far I beg to differ. I wish I've had some sort of a warehouse space where I could get a collection of 6-10 best sativa strains out there and give them access to a dedicated 400-600W light per each plant. Veg these for at least two months and let them go nuts. 

Ps. Nice job wbd


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 30, 2011)

wbd said:


> Here, rather than just talk maybe I'll post some pics. This is the bush, the tall girl as I just mentioned is tied into the tent now so I can't really take her out for decent pics. But the tall one is a good foot taller, thin, with miles between some of the node -- a classic sativa. They were both grown under identical conditions. They are both a pain in my ass.
> 
> Anyhow, the pics. Keep in mind this bitch vegged for 4 weeks and has been flowering now for over 5 weeks! The burn you see just appeared recently, it doesn't seem to be progressing. She burned when I transplanted too, I hadn't given any nutes at that point. It could be heat too as it looks localized to the larger fan leaves that would get the most light exposure. Either way, the other SLH is fine and I have another NYCD in there getting the same regiment and it's pristine. Just a really, really fussy bitch she is:
> 
> ...


Yep she definitely fussy, cutting my supersoil 50/50 coco next time I flower  Good luck with the finish.


----------



## steampick (Sep 30, 2011)

Here was my most sativa pheno out of 5:



And here is the most indica I had:


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 30, 2011)

Gorgeous budz mate.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Sep 30, 2011)

steampick, was there any difference in the high between these two phenos?


----------



## wbd (Sep 30, 2011)

I was handling my SLH today and for the first time i got an overwhelming sweet lemony smell on my hands. I had no idea it would REALLY smell like lemon... amazing. I can't wait to see what the final product is like, if the lemony scent is still so strong.

I grew Strawberry Cough before, smoked blueberry before... definitely hints of their namesakes in the flavor, and you can really convince yourself that it tastes a little like it... but this lemon haze, this is the real deal.


----------



## ford442 (Sep 30, 2011)

yes - you are in for a treat - when i first smoked it i knew that it was the strongest tasting and most potent weed that i had ever had.. and still is..! when you open up a jar or light a J of it the scent is unmistakable.. the first handful of times i had to think carefully before i smoked any - it was so strong that i would lose touch with reality a little..


----------



## steampick (Oct 1, 2011)

> steampick, was there any difference in the high between these two
> phenos?


Surprisingly little. They sure look like two different beasts, don't they? But I'd say the sativa plant was a bit stronger weed. The sat-dom went 10-11 weeks before chop, while the indica-dom went only 8 weeks. They were both very impressive looking plants at the end, but the high was very similar and only different in its strength. It was a very heady high in both phenos, with not much body buzz. Good weed, though not a bedtime smoke at all.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 1, 2011)

View attachment 1814616View attachment 1814617
very nice mate the sativa pheno looks amazing i'm growin slh now stop by my journal would be good to have you there +rep


----------



## steampick (Oct 1, 2011)

The sativa pheno just glistened, and in the end outdid the indica-dom, which was no small feat. Will drop by your thread for sure.


----------



## Jonnychron (Oct 1, 2011)

Hope my SLH turns out like yours! Great looking plant.


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 2, 2011)

I really want to grow a heavy sativa, and a Haze sounds tasty. Great looking plants man!


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, end of week 3 and you can see some significant grow in calyxes, there's some visible sugar on the close up shots too. I'm getting so stoked and it's still at least 7 weeks until the chop, fuck me. heh Hope you dig.


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Oct 6, 2011)

steampick said:


> Here was my most sativa pheno out of 5:
> 
> View attachment 1813880
> 
> ...


Nice! I had to make space so I tossed my SLH, I had a sativa pheno and a indica dominate pheno. Now I'm kicking myself for not holding onto the indica, it stayed a nice bush, yielded more, cloned easy... Kicking myself  the sativa had more of an uplifting high, I like it but the yield is too low, the indica still has a great lemon smell, great bag appeal, nice high but not the uplifting stone.. The indica also doesn't make me cough like the saliva, mine wasn't as nute sensitive as the sativa either. There are trade offs, but if I could only have one, I'll take he indica.

So if u r on the west side of washington and have a indica pheno let me know, we could trade.


----------



## phat farmer (Oct 7, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze is a very good strain. With a very strong smoke on it, but it doesn't last as long as you would want it to last. very easy to grow, but the plant's tend not to give off loads of bud per sq meter and some phenos can finish a lot quicker than other's.. selecting a good mother is a wise move because you can get a fast finisher out your pack to work with.... very quick for a haze dominant plant and a real pleasure to grow and smoke...


----------



## wbd (Oct 7, 2011)

phat farmer said:


> Super Lemon Haze is a very good strain. With a very strong smoke on it, but it doesn't last as long as you would want it to last. very easy to grow, but the plant's tend not to give off loads of bud per sq meter and some phenos can finish a lot quicker than other's.. selecting a good mother is a wise move because you can get a fast finisher out your pack to work with.... very quick for a haze dominant plant and a real pleasure to grow and smoke...


Interesting, I find it to be the biggest pain in the ass ever.

But I still look forward to smoking it.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mine is only two weeks into flowering, but I can already tell it might be a picky one. It looks OK, but compared to the other five or six strains I have going, the leaves are starting to cup and a few other problems. Doesn't mean the bud won't be fine, but it looks like it is very particular about watering and whatnot.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Oct 7, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze imho is the best strain that Greenhouse Seeds has got. I don't think that it is stronger than White Widow but it's a very heavy head stone. The first half hour is the most intense, don't even bother scheduling any activities.
The SLH strain is known to be a extremely moody sort of grower, what/s the word I'm looking for - it's very finnicky. The plant is hard to read even for those with more experience.
SLH is listed at a great price anyway, other equally potent strains are running on Attitude for at least 15 pounds more. Just sayin.


----------



## ford442 (Oct 7, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemon_Party


----------



## wbd (Oct 8, 2011)

ford442 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemon_Party


when i was a kid we'd just post the actual pic of lemon party, not the wiki page about it. sissy.


----------



## wbd (Oct 8, 2011)

9867mike777 said:


> Mine is only two weeks into flowering, but I can already tell it might be a picky one. It looks OK, but compared to the other five or six strains I have going, the leaves are starting to cup and a few other problems. Doesn't mean the bud won't be fine, but it looks like it is very particular about watering and whatnot.


Both of mine have major cupping issues, although I suspect heat may play a factor but who knows. Maybe they would act better if my temps were mid-70's...

And yes, SLH drinks fast and will wilt on you quick, I've adjusted my schedule to water a little more frequently then I might with other plants that are more tolerant to a brief drought. I have a beautiful NYCD in there too, haven't wilted it once despite having been late on waterings a few times. Some plants are just champs about that sort of thing, SLH is most certainly not.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 8, 2011)

wbd said:


> Both of mine have major cupping issues, although I suspect heat may play a factor but who knows. Maybe they would act better if my temps were mid-70's...
> 
> And yes, SLH drinks fast and will wilt on you quick, I've adjusted my schedule to water a little more frequently then I might with other plants that are more tolerant to a brief drought. I have a beautiful NYCD in there too, haven't wilted it once despite having been late on waterings a few times. Some plants are just champs about that  sort of thing, SLH is most certainly not.


 Unfortunately with my working schedule, I don't get much time with my plants. Still they look pretty good. I took some macro photos yesterday and the little leaves around the bud are glistening with that greasy look. I also notice a little bit of the lemon smell when I rub the big fan leaves and smell my fingers. I'm actually more excited about some crosses I have going. I have a great White Widow strain which I crossed with BF LSD, Pineapple Express and Nirvana Blackjack. All these young plants look better than the SLH. But then again, the SLH is probably a little slow to get going.


----------



## steampick (Oct 8, 2011)

The one thing I did find about Super Lemon Haze is that it really didn't smell much like lemons. I mean, go smell a lemon, then smell the SLH. Big difference. I found them piney smelling. In fact, unless it's some kushy indica, I find most pot smells the same: piney.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 8, 2011)

I would agree that a lot of pot smells the similar, but not the same. I can't comment (yet) what SLH smells like when mature or when its cured.... But I will say that nearly all of my pot smells different. Odor and flavor are completely dependent upon the grower and their curing methods. Some of mine are sweet, some piney, some earthy and some of them skunky as hell. Each of them very similar yet distinctly different. The fun part for me is the curing of them as they develop their own unique odor and flavor


----------



## ford442 (Oct 8, 2011)

i think that SLH smells like lemon as much as any citrus phenotyped weed smells like citrus fruit - it has a bitey high note that to me smells of bitter citrus rather than sweet fruit like Pineapple Chunk, Pineapple Express, etc.. i can say for sure than SLH does not smell like any other pot that i have encountered.. it is extremely unique i would say..


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 8, 2011)

I grew a Lemon Skunk which had a strong lemon-like smell. That is one of the parents for SLH. Pineapple Express also smelled great, very fruity pineapple like smell.


----------



## wbd (Oct 8, 2011)

I honestly cannot believe how much like lemon this one SLH smells. More sweet than sour, so you might say it smells more like lemon candy than an actual lemon. It's astonishing really, I wasn't expecting the similarity.

But the other SLH of mine, not so much. Smells like... a pot plant.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Oct 11, 2011)

wbd said:


> I honestly cannot believe how much like lemon this one SLH smells. More sweet than sour, so you might say it smells more like lemon candy than an actual lemon. It's astonishing really, I wasn't expecting the similarity.
> 
> .


So does mine, it smelled like a straight up weed plant until the third week of flowering, nicely strong lemony smell in my entire basement, the use of carbon filter nearly not necessary at all.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 12, 2011)

i bet it smokes similar to super potent haze x skunk by high quality seeds. but has to taste better and might even lose thatstrain's lead eye as i did try a lemon skunk UFO that i liked more than i expected. the only issue i have is with buying from greenhouse who don't get the same love that breeders like barney's, mandala, sannies, TGA subcool, mr nice, TH seeds, DJ shorts & soma etc, get. i like the sound of the strain in theory at least as haze x skunk is my current favorite strain. lemons taste better than cigar wrappers any day! i don't recall any real couchlock in the lemon skunk i tested unlike the skunk #1 i was getting for awhile in the late 90s.

i'm going to keep my eye on this one and maybe see if another breeder is doing it up too.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 12, 2011)

if you like super lemon haze, try high quality seed's *haze x skunk*! from reading the descriptions here, it's way less stony 7 confusing giving you just some lead eye. it's crazy potent, moreso than columbian gold and it's very long lasting too. you can still feel it the next day and after wake & baking it a couple weeks, it started building up in my system giving me a permabuzz with a tiny bit of low grade nausea like you get at the start of the dreaded room spinning effect from really trippy gear like this. it didn't seem as visual as gold, but i was ripping bong hits off it either and DID get one especially trippy buzz with the start of spinning the 1st time i blazed it.

it has great euphoria and creativity. it sounds more motivational than SLH. it got me to quit drinking a pack of 16oz a night cold turkey as well as got me dieting by just ignoring hunger pangs. i think this has some real med use potential as it lets you tune shit out as long as you're keeping busy.

i'm not so much a fan of it's mild, but still yucky cigar wrapper with hints of ashtray flavor, but i despise anything tobacco. blunt smokers would love it.

i topped mine twice and got 4 nice shoots that took a long time to flower compared to my other strains, but once it did, i really liked the way it made just one bud every couple inches. it made mowing it down (early once i sampled it and fell victim to high lust) easy.

while it wasn't quite as visual as i remember gold being, at least with grandpa light hits on a bowl, it did offer some of that cerebral effect that makes pics of naked chicks more real. i hope to find something even more visual, better tasting and/or faster flowering some day or breed something like my C99 x haze skunks i have high hopes for, but until then, that strain has the 2nd best buzz ever after REALLY sensual columbian gold with it's light floaty effects, munchies & bursts of laughter, but it's more potent and maybe less prone to tolerance buildup. i recall more of a toxic BUILD UP than a waning potency. either way, it's awesome smoke no one else seems to be trying yet


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Oct 13, 2011)

End of week 4. She really started to smell like lemons and the skunk is nearly untraceable, this is really amazing. I'm impressed as the odor control on this particular phenotype is nearly not necessary, I do have the carbon filter on as a precaution.


----------



## wbd (Oct 13, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> End of week 4. She really started to smell like lemons and the skunk is nearly untraceable, this is really amazing. I'm impressed as the odor control on this particular phenotype is nearly not necessary, I do have the carbon filter on as a precaution.


 I just began week 8 and I'm noticeably behind you. 

I must be doing something wrong, or just got really tough pheno(s) to grow. Your plant just looks way healthier and definitely further along. It worries me, but not sure what I should be doing different. The NYCD gets all the same treatment, it's fairly immaculate and might even finish early according to the breeder. So I'm not completely incompetent...

*shrug*


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Oct 13, 2011)

wbd said:


> I just began week 8 and I'm noticeably behind you.
> 
> I must be doing something wrong, or just got really tough pheno(s) to grow. Your plant just looks way healthier and definitely further along. It worries me, but not sure what I should be doing different. The NYCD gets all the same treatment, it's fairly immaculate and might even finish early according to the breeder. So I'm not completely incompetent...
> 
> *shrug*


Don't forget that she's the only one under the 400W HPS, if you're growing more strains under one light I'd assume it blocks the access to light for some strains. I don't know, I'm not familiar with your environment.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 13, 2011)

that was my 1st guess... less light. distance from the light makes a big difference too. i think i read that 18 inches is optimal.

EVERYTHING makes a difference, colder temps could slow growth i bet and if they're underwatered, they won't grow as much. plenty of nutes will help too.

a tip i picked up that might help too is to rough your gals up a little by twisting their stems. that causes damage and when the plant repairs it, you'll not only get strongerstems, but better nutrient uptake. that's why it's always recommended to have an oscillating fan... same thing, just not as drastic as bending & twisting.

even putting beans in a warm humidity dome will speed up their early growth enough to give them a head start. i'm not sure, but i think a lot of my beans last year weren't doing well because my room was too cold. it affected strains from a bunch of breeders at different banks even, so i know it wasn't just a case of bad beans and in fact the C99s that were 100% just a few months early were something like 3 out of 5 when i was having trouble with EVERYTHING.


----------



## wbd (Oct 14, 2011)

No, you guys are right. I run a Hortilux 250 over 2sqft (4 plants), so obviously no plant is getting optimum attention from the light. And the lanky SLH is tied down along the perimeter of the tent because I essentially ran out of vertical space. 

So that does explain alot. I'm still jealous, this grow is boring as shit.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah... that's not enough light. IBLs are REALLY fussy and demand as much light as you can give them. i think even 400w in 3 gallons wasn't enough for my highland thais that hermied as soon as they started flowering. they also had a really stony buzz that they shouldn't have either even if they definitely had IBL growth pattern and authentic tutti fruity odor.

with just 250w, you might do better with really compact lowryder strains or get another light at least. then too, you could run 1 each of halide & sodium.

when i get my shit wired together and try to grow again, i'll be adding a 400w sodium to my 400w halide. you can virtually never have too much light... too much heat? that's a different issue.

if you can, maybe you should LST or SCROG your plants so you can give them better coverage with the light just 18 inches away. if you SCROG in particular, you'll trick your plants into thinking every bud is a top cola. that should improve your harvest.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 14, 2011)

My SLH does like water. I have to water every two days at minimum. If I stretch it further, it really slows down the budding.

To keep my plants shorter, I top all of them and I start them on the twelve hour day when they are relatively short. Thankfully my two SLH slowed down and will probably be 36" max...but it is too soon to tell for sure. I have had sativa dominant plants that never stop growing.


----------



## wbd (Oct 15, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> yeah... that's not enough light. IBLs are REALLY fussy and demand as much light as you can give them. i think even 400w in 3 gallons wasn't enough for my highland thais that hermied as soon as they started flowering. they also had a really stony buzz that they shouldn't have either even if they definitely had IBL growth pattern and authentic tutti fruity odor.
> 
> with just 250w, you might do better with really compact lowryder strains or get another light at least. then too, you could run 1 each of halide & sodium.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Capn. Hindsight!!


----------



## potpimp (Oct 15, 2011)

I love my SLH!!! I still have a little from last years grow. It can be trippy; if you have not experienced that you just have not smoked enough of it in one session. I decided to smoke TWO bowls one night and I got seriously fucked up. I really did not like the feeling.


----------



## wbd (Oct 15, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I love my SLH!!! I still have a little from last years grow. It can be trippy; if you have not experienced that you just have not smoked enough of it in one session. I decided to smoke TWO bowls one night and I got seriously fucked up. I really did not like the feeling.


That's good though, you can save on pot that way. 

Better than weed that disappears before your eyes.


----------



## ford442 (Oct 15, 2011)

when i smoke it i tend to forget what is going on around me..
one time my sister was driving my brother and i down a mountain highway and we burned a J of it - she started getting a little freaked and sshe is a great driver.. lol..


----------



## potpimp (Oct 15, 2011)

wbd said:


> Better than weed that disappears before your eyes.


 When we lived in Cali, my son knew where I was keeping my stash and he helped himself to it. He was home all day, not working and I worked full time. I had one little medicine bottle full of ground up bud that I was using and he was emptying big cans of it smoking it through his hookah. Damn that hookah!!! He even smoked all but about 1/2 gram of my damn hash! He can smoke anybody under the table, just like his old man did back in the day.  It did disappear before my eyes, LOL.


----------



## wbd (Oct 15, 2011)

potpimp said:


> When we lived in Cali, my son knew where I was keeping my stash and he helped himself to it. He was home all day, not working and I worked full time. I had one little medicine bottle full of ground up bud that I was using and he was emptying big cans of it smoking it through his hookah. Damn that hookah!!! He even smoked all but about 1/2 gram of my damn hash! He can smoke anybody under the table, just like his old man did back in the day.  It did disappear before my eyes, LOL.


Well I got some shwag right here I just can't stop puffing on. Might as well be tobacco or something, it won't be here for long -- and ain't nobody helping me with it either.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 15, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze bud closeup two weeks into flowering.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 15, 2011)

those thin leaves make that cola look sooooooo cool


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 15, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> those thin leaves make that cola look sooooooo cool


 Certainly looking forward to the final product.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok, so I think my lady is ready or at least I'm planning to chop it on Thanksgiving day, should be solid 70 days in flower by then. I noticed a little degradation in the trichomes but in a very minimal quantity, I guess I was just wondering what is the preferred ratio of cloudy trichs? I'd say I'm seeing about 95% cloudy, should I go for it?


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

9867mike777 said:


> Super Lemon Haze bud closeup two weeks into flowering.
> View attachment 1838775


That's the one mike, her pistils make her stand out among others. This smoke simply cannot be mistaken with any other either while growing or after the cure. I lovet. I Lylelovet. I have some going through the cure right now and its private stock


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> Ok, so I think my lady is ready or at least I'm planning to chop it on Thanksgiving day, should be solid 70 days in flower by then. I noticed a little degradation in the trichomes but in a very minimal quantity, I guess I was just wondering what is the preferred ratio of cloudy trichs? I'd say I'm seeing about 95% cloudy, should I go for it?


I would yep. I try to harvest my sativa dominant strains before I get much amber if any.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Nov 21, 2011)

Is the pre-harvest drill the same? Cut off lights and water 48 hours prior to the chop?


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> Is the pre-harvest drill the same? Cut off lights and water 48 hours prior to the chop?


That is all personal preference. I pull it, chop it, hang it, cure it and smoke it. I don't go through the darkness and the flushing or believe in any of the ash color nonsense. To each their own!


----------



## ddimebag (Nov 21, 2011)

Had a few SLHs...good smoke...


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 21, 2011)

I have bought some at the local dispensary a couple times before I grew. I really liked the up head high with the subtle body relaxation. It is one of my top 15 or so favorite strains to smoke, but I won't grow it b/c of all the negative press green house gets. I liked their bud in amsterdam but there has to be a reason for all the negative comments by growers. Next grow I'm going to start some jack herrer seeds i have. I think they are kind of similar high but the taste of the super lemon haze is a little better/sweeter. But the Jack has a slightly better high - not as body relaxing as the super lemon haze.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> I have bought some at the local dispensary a couple times before I grew. I really liked the up head high with the subtle body relaxation. It is one of my top 15 or so favorite strains to smoke, but I won't grow it b/c of all the negative press green house gets. I liked their bud in amsterdam but there has to be a reason for all the negative comments by growers. Next grow I'm going to start some jack herrer seeds i have. I think they are kind of similar high but the taste of the super lemon haze is a little better/sweeter. But the Jack has a slightly better high - not as body relaxing as the super lemon haze.


Just curious but what kind of negative press are you talking about? I am not partial to Greenhouse but they've done as much work as anyone contributing to the strains we're smoking today. Not sure what kind of negative press you can get from a strain that won the CC two years in a row and placed second the 3rd year. This is the only strain I've done from Greenhouse and I must say I love it too. I just transplanted into fresh super soil and man does she hate it at first. She has to adjust for a couple weeks and then she takes off. PS Nice cones.


----------



## d0pesh0w (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup. unreal. favourite top 3 fo' show. got in along with a batch of Purple Kush, Its so bright and fresh. NOMNOMNOM. wake n baken, perfect for it.


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 21, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Just curious but what kind of negative press are you talking about? I am not partial to Greenhouse but they've done as much work as anyone contributing to the strains we're smoking today. Not sure what kind of negative press you can get from a strain that won the CC two years in a row and placed second the 3rd year. This is the only strain I've done from Greenhouse and I must say I love it too. I just transplanted into fresh super soil and man does she hate it at first. She has to adjust for a couple weeks and then she takes off. PS Nice cones.


Do a search on riu for breeders and/or ghs. Greenhouse (also Damkring and Grey Area) is one of my favorite coffee shops in Amsterdam. However, on this site I have read many things about people questioning genetics from them and the potential to hermie. Maybe this is just the dam vs cali thing about genetics or it's verified. In my limited experience as a grower, I have found that the people on this site (not everyone) are very reliable as far as all things growing cannabis. That being said, Greenhouse only offers fem seeds, which I am personally opposed to. It restricts the development of the plant and introduces hermie traits into genetics. All that is done for $ and not for the development of the medicine. The Spanish like it, and it has a broad market, but I will no longer patronize establishments that offer fem seeds only. 

I bought GHS Cheese seeds awhile back and plan on growing them on the next round to finish all my fem genetics I've compiled. But I won't buy any more fem seeds ever again! 

Good luck on the slh - are you doing a grow journal/post? - thanks, I had to get in on the beautiful women in the avatar thing! It was that ass on yours that inspired me. Looks very Vida Guerra-esque


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 21, 2011)

The Mantis said:


> Do a search on riu for breeders and/or ghs. Greenhouse (also Damkring and Grey Area) is one of my favorite coffee shops in Amsterdam. However, on this site I have read many things about people questioning genetics from them and the potential to hermie. Maybe this is just the dam vs cali thing about genetics or it's verified. In my limited experience as a grower, I have found that the people on this site (not everyone) are very reliable as far as all things growing cannabis. That being said, Greenhouse only offers fem seeds, which I am personally opposed to. It restricts the development of the plant and introduces hermie traits into genetics. All that is done for $ and not for the development of the medicine. The Spanish like it, and it has a broad market, but I will no longer patronize establishments that offer fem seeds only.
> 
> I bought GHS Cheese seeds awhile back and plan on growing them on the next round to finish all my fem genetics I've compiled. But I won't buy any more fem seeds ever again!
> 
> Good luck on the slh - are you doing a grow journal/post? - thanks, I had to get in on the beautiful women in the avatar thing! It was that ass on yours that inspired me. Looks very Vida Guerra-esque


Tis true, there are many great growers here, but also mostly idiots, just as it is everywhere you go and look lol. I hear you on the feminized part but dealing with feminized seeds always increases risks of hermie, as you already know. I disagree that its all done for money and not for the development of medicine because there are many medical growers that only have time and space to deal with feminized seeds. Granted it definitely is lucrative but there are advantages of using feminized seeds. I personally recently started using them and I've had great results from Sannies, however the SLH I have was from cuttings. I like to run 10 or so strains and I have a very limited space so I don't have time or space to deal with seeds other than fem or cuttings for the most part. I'm also not a fan of hillbilly breeders trying to breed when they don't have a clue what they're doing so I don't use many genetics if I don't know where they came from. I've grown too many strains out that people raved about that just turned out to be buds for hash. In a nutshell, i have no problems paying more for seeds as long as I know the breeder is doing the work necessary to make the strains the best they can be.... Growing out hundreds, thousands of plants and choosing the best of the best as opposed to Hillbilly Jim who grows 3 and chooses the best lookin' lady lol. 

Thanks for the good luck wishes, the first one turned out well considering it fell to the ground from about 3' high several times and the container was too small for flowering. I don't really do a journal but I will share pics when I flower her. I'm trying to bush her out like crazy, super cropping and LST in veg currently, going to try a scrog with her if I can manage her for long enough.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Nov 21, 2011)

its people raving like this about GHS SLH that makes me want to give them another shot after giving me a few runts and poor quality plants (i never grew SLH btw)


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 21, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Tis true, there are many great growers here, but also mostly idiots, just as it is everywhere you go and look lol. I hear you on the feminized part but dealing with feminized seeds always increases risks of hermie, as you already know. I disagree that its all done for money and not for the development of medicine because there are many medical growers that only have time and space to deal with feminized seeds. Granted it definitely is lucrative but there are advantages of using feminized seeds. I personally recently started using them and I've had great results from Sannies, however the SLH I have was from cuttings. I like to run 10 or so strains and I have a very limited space so I don't have time or space to deal with seeds other than fem or cuttings for the most part. I'm also not a fan of hillbilly breeders trying to breed when they don't have a clue what they're doing so I don't use many genetics if I don't know where they came from. I've grown too many strains out that people raved about that just turned out to be buds for hash. In a nutshell, i have no problems paying more for seeds as long as I know the breeder is doing the work necessary to make the strains the best they can be.... Growing out hundreds, thousands of plants and choosing the best of the best as opposed to Hillbilly Jim who grows 3 and chooses the best lookin' lady lol.
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes, the first one turned out well considering it fell to the ground from about 3' high several times and the container was too small for flowering. I don't really do a journal but I will share pics when I flower her. I'm trying to bush her out like crazy, super cropping and LST in veg currently, going to try a scrog with her if I can manage her for long enough.


Nice, I'll keep a look out for the pics.


----------



## ford442 (Nov 21, 2011)

i have done lots of SLH without a hermie - also, lots of GH WW - it is my staple producer - never hermies for me.. my one complaint is that SLH is not a very big producer - i may not do any next year.. but, i trust GH.. they will have the Strain Hunter varieties soon too..!


----------



## rhinoslick (Nov 22, 2011)

I have grown SLH twice now, a total of 20 plants, and it is by far my favorite daily smoke. It smells so good an tastes fresh and light. I dont get any couch lock and its great when your heading out to dance or meet with friends. If you are a new smoker, one hit will do the trick. Too much and it can freak people out because they are not used to the headyness of the strain.
I find it easy to grow and someone said light on the nutes earlier but I feed on the heavy schedule and add even more when it come to mother earth teas and bud candy. The plants love it.
The second grow was so sticky with resin that it was hard to seperate when it came time to roll smoke. It jammed up all of the grinders and had to use a plug in electric coffee grinder to get it broken up. I am so impressed with the trichs and the stickyness. No other strain has been close to my last grow of SLH.
Try it and you will fall in love with it. all of my Greenhouse SLH seeds popped so all is good. Worth evey penny


----------



## 9867mike777 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mine is a couple of weeks from harvest and it really seems to be getting frostier than it already was. I'm going to finally test a little the night before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 22, 2011)

rhinoslick said:


> I have grown SLH twice now, a total of 20 plants, and it is by far my favorite daily smoke. It smells so good an tastes fresh and light. I dont get any couch lock and its great when your heading out to dance or meet with friends. If you are a new smoker, one hit will do the trick. Too much and it can freak people out because they are not used to the headyness of the strain.
> I find it easy to grow and someone said light on the nutes earlier but I feed on the heavy schedule and add even more when it come to mother earth teas and bud candy. The plants love it.
> The second grow was so sticky with resin that it was hard to seperate when it came time to roll smoke. It jammed up all of the grinders and had to use a plug in electric coffee grinder to get it broken up. I am so impressed with the trichs and the stickyness. No other strain has been close to my last grow of SLH.
> Try it and you will fall in love with it. all of my Greenhouse SLH seeds popped so all is good. Worth evey penny


Great to hear! Ya mine are picky eaters with the super soil, the guano must be a bit hot for them. They liked the teas once they were later in flower though, 100% organic with this one for me.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, here she is! I didn't weigh it so I'm not sure how much wet I've harvested but it looks a lot. Smells great and should be cured right around Christmas.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 25, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> Well, here she is! I didn't weigh it so I'm not sure how much wet I've harvested but it looks a lot. Smells great and should be cured right around Christmas.


Looks like a great yield! COngrats on the successful grow.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Shwagbag!

I've sampled some on a day 3 of drying, let's say I wasn't really blown away by it. I really hope it picks up potency in the curing, even though I'm not patient enough, I was hoping for a bigger kick in the ass from it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 28, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> Thanks Shwagbag!
> 
> I've sampled some on a day 3 of drying, let's say I wasn't really blown away by it. I really hope it picks up potency in the curing, even though I'm not patient enough, I was hoping for a bigger kick in the ass from it.


Its mostly cerebral for me, and I love it as I'm a big fan of sativas. I can smoke it and still focus on things easily. I hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## wbd (Nov 28, 2011)

My runt SLH just went into the jars about 10 minutes ago. I can already tell it's going to suffer on potency, you can barely see much crystal action going on. It looks alot like yours Gooner, similar in features for example the very atypical short hairs. I had some pretty serious issues with this plant, worse than what Gooner's got going on... but I still made it. Phew.

The big healthy SLH is just absolutely covered in trichs and is still going strong here on day 96 of 12/12. I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Nov 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> . I hope it turns out well for you.


I jarred her tonight, it came out to insane 189.2grams/6.67oz in 8.5 800ml jars. What the fuck am I going to do with all this shit? I'm not even smoking that much. LOL


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 28, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> I jarred her tonight, it came out to insane 189.2grams/6.67oz in 8.5 800ml jars. What the fuck am I going to do with all this shit? I'm not even smoking that much. LOL


Ahahaah, use your imagination, the possibilities are endless. I'm making candy and a shitload of medibles for xmas gifts. That's a hefty harvest, you won't ahve to worry about smoke for awhile. With that much you could do some trading also 

Will look for some cured buds, I will try to post some of mine this week to share. I just wish I could share the smell lol.


----------



## Smorg (Jan 28, 2012)

I love this strain so much. So heady and powerful. Can't sleep when I'm on it, energetic buzz, that tapers down lovely. Out of the bong is the best way to experience it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 28, 2012)

Smorg said:


> I love this strain so much. So heady and powerful. Can't sleep when I'm on it, energetic buzz, that tapers down lovely. Out of the bong is the best way to experience it.


Have on into flower at about 14 days now, looking forward to having some more of it.


----------



## Smorg (Feb 1, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Have on into flower at about 14 days now, looking forward to having some more of it.


Nice! - Very jealous, if you lived in London I'd be tempted to invite myself over for a party lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 1, 2012)

Smorg said:


> Nice! - Very jealous, if you lived in London I'd be tempted to invite myself over for a party lol


She's trying to pick up speed. Should be a nice plant.... She's still a picky eater!


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 2, 2012)

*"medibles" *HAHAHAHAHA! cool term. you come up with that?


----------



## Shwagbag (May 1, 2012)

Shit don't play! Last batch was best one yet!


----------



## alex801 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm growing slh now I hit week 8 in 3 days that week 8 flowering iv got two in a Scrog setup that measures 3ft wide by 2ft deep. Can't begin to explain the intense Lemon lime smell that's taken over my house  one girl is a sativa Dom pheno I expect to need 11 weeks and the other has more indica in her maybe 10 weeks. I'm a member of this forum and another large world wide forum. My journals on the other. Not sure how to post piks here if I can figure it il pop a couple on


----------



## Wes78 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Wes78 (May 8, 2015)

My super lemon haze she's very indica very lemony and loved getting pinched tied stretched chopped the works loves it and a heavy feeder ...day 39 flower 5 weeks left she gonna be big cheers folks


----------



## ford442 (May 8, 2015)

My SLH have always come out on the Sativa side I think. Got some in the mail right now!! 
SLH is still the most powerfully stony weed that I have ever smoked. There are a lot of excellent variety in taste and breed of Indica, but SLH is a Sativa THC winner BY FAR AND AWAY!


----------



## Wes78 (May 8, 2015)

She's gonna be a beast


----------



## bellcore (May 8, 2015)

If topped, hot tall does SLH get? How tall are your SLH plants?


----------



## Wes78 (May 8, 2015)

About 1.3 metres in height


----------



## Wes78 (May 8, 2015)

Lots of supercrop an lst though mate


----------



## bellcore (May 8, 2015)

How long did you veg for?


----------



## Wes78 (May 8, 2015)

5 weeks 20 litre pots coco dutch pro nutes ph 6


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 9, 2015)

bellcore said:


> If topped, hot tall does SLH get? How tall are your SLH plants?


Depends when you kick them... all of the samples I've grown doubled in size at least from flip from clone. From seed they all wound up around 5ft tall. Maybe a bit less. Untopped.


----------



## bellcore (May 9, 2015)

Thanks, The tent is 8' but still need to watch it. Plan on topping and LST.


----------



## Smorg (Jun 14, 2016)

alex801 said:


> I'm growing slh now I hit week 8 in 3 days that week 8 flowering iv got two in a Scrog setup that measures 3ft wide by 2ft deep. Can't begin to explain the intense Lemon lime smell that's taken over my house  one girl is a sativa Dom pheno I expect to need 11 weeks and the other has more indica in her maybe 10 weeks. I'm a member of this forum and another large world wide forum. My journals on the other. Not sure how to post piks here if I can figure it il pop a couple on


That looks amazing Wes!! Anyone still got love for the SLH?


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm growing it. Got 4.

Greenhouse brand Super Lemon Haze.

These 3 are at 7 weeks from seed, in my new led light. The light should add dankness. 






This one...Oh yeah baby. A month into 12/12. Every time I look at it, I do my happy dance.






I got them from Herbie's.


----------

